# Britt Hagedorn und ihre offene Bluse 11-12-2008 x19



## armin (11 Dez. 2008)

Thx to brainwash23


----------



## General (11 Dez. 2008)

Dachte schon armin du bist unter die capper gegangen
Und Danke fürs offene Blüsschen:thumbup:


----------



## klaus35 (12 Dez. 2008)

ja einfach scharf


----------



## marsu99 (12 Dez. 2008)

Tolle Bilder - vielen Dank!!!


----------



## lennyk1971 (12 Dez. 2008)

ja sehr gut


----------



## sonyericssohn (12 Dez. 2008)

nicht zugeknöpft aber trotzdem zu viel an.....


----------



## johnny0815 (12 Dez. 2008)

sehr nett


----------



## maikausberlin (12 Dez. 2008)

schöne "Einblicke" - Danke


----------



## oberbayer (12 Dez. 2008)

danke für die netten bilder, würden appetit auf mehr machen...


----------



## Elric (17 Dez. 2008)

hot


----------



## trust81 (17 Dez. 2008)

einfach heiß die Frau. Danke!


----------



## honey (17 Dez. 2008)

danke dir


----------



## woolf (17 Dez. 2008)

Die Bluse steht ihr ausgezeichnet.
Danke für die Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## crzz (18 Dez. 2008)

*Puh*

Einfach nur klasse!


----------



## forza93 (18 Dez. 2008)

vielen Dank -


----------



## borstel (18 Dez. 2008)

Britt Baby you like it raw! THX


----------



## HRVATSKA88 (19 Dez. 2008)

warum hat sie nur ihre haare geschnitten???


----------



## Karrel (7 Jan. 2009)

Mein lieber herr gesangsverein, die hat aber ordentlich holz vor de hütten!


----------



## GrunAA (7 Jan. 2009)

olalaa


----------



## mark lutz (8 Jan. 2009)

da lässt sie doch wieder was sehen gefällt


----------



## Mamba357 (5 Sep. 2009)

Super Pics !


----------



## anker (5 Sep. 2009)

der einzige grund talkshows zu schauen ^^


----------



## Labak54 (8 Sep. 2009)

warum nur zeigt sie ihre scharfen Argumente nicht öfters


----------



## Soloro (8 Sep. 2009)

Da erinnert man sich doch gerne an ihre Playboy Fotos,damals wohl noch als Britt Reinecke.

Schöne Bilder!
Besten Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## jean58 (8 Sep. 2009)

anker schrieb:


> der einzige grund talkshows zu schauen ^^



also ich sehe da zwei gründe...


----------



## zockbock (8 Sep. 2009)

Yo Danke!


----------



## makarius (8 Sep. 2009)

Britt deckt auf!
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## wilma_rose (8 Sep. 2009)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## klaus koffer (9 Sep. 2009)

Wenn schon die Sendung keinen besonderen Inhalt hat, dann muß eben der Inhalt der Bluse von purer Dummheit ablenken, typisch "Private Talkshow's" !!!


----------



## kloheini2k (10 Sep. 2009)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2009)

Sorgt für schöne Einblicke :thx: dir


----------



## sixkiller666 (26 Dez. 2009)

danke für die bilder


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (31 Dez. 2009)

Wer einen solchen Schwachsinn im TV serviert wie dieser Z-Promi muß ja mit etwas auffallen, und wenn es aufgemotzte Titten sind.
Zumindest ist jetzt ihre Oberweite größer als ih IQ.
Armes Deutschland


----------



## neman64 (31 Dez. 2009)

Tolle, Fantstische, Sexy Bilder von Britt. :thx: für den Einblick


----------



## diver011 (2 Jan. 2010)

super pics

vielen dank


----------



## mrhasan (2 Jan. 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## hajo (2 Jan. 2010)

danke, man ist ja immer wieder gespann bei ihr, was jetzt kommt !


----------



## NAFFTIE (2 Jan. 2010)

ich glaub die kannste in blauen müllsack stecken denn sieht die immernoch top aus danke für die caps:thumbup:


----------



## fischkopf (2 Jan. 2010)

zum glück das sich nicht alle so richtig anziehen können und öfters mal ein knopf vergessen wird danke


----------



## he-man (2 Jan. 2010)

danke für britt.


----------



## eumelmann (9 Jan. 2010)

Hammer-Frau, und hübscher Ausschnitt.


----------



## canaryislands (9 Jan. 2010)

Sat1 lohnt sich doch noch.


----------



## boozy1984 (15 Jan. 2010)

scharf


----------



## werau (18 Jan. 2010)

Solche Moderatoren müsste man öfter sehen!


----------



## Boysetsfire (18 Jan. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## almamia (20 Jan. 2010)

Sehr hübsche Bilder... Hat vielleicht jemand ein Vid von der Sendung???
:WOW:


----------



## heinrich1337 (20 Jan. 2010)

Ich finde sie einfach genial. Gerne wieder mit mehr offenen Knöpfen


----------



## Eierfeile (20 Jan. 2010)

Britt deckt auf.
wie wahr, wie wahr.


----------



## bmwstyler (15 Apr. 2010)

dankeschön :>


----------



## G3GTSp (27 Mai 2010)

heisse Einblicke zeigt Britt da,danke für die Bilder


----------



## WARheit (27 Mai 2010)

daumen hoch!!!


----------



## figo7 (28 Mai 2010)

hammer


----------



## Labak54 (3 Juni 2010)

leider viel zu selten mit offener bluse


----------



## MeisterLampe (10 Juli 2010)

die kann einem schon so manche schlaflose nacht bereiten


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (10 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## mathi666 (15 Juli 2010)

sehr sehr schmucke frau!!:WOW:


----------



## Brittfan (3 Apr. 2011)

Britt ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn...geile Frisur, tolle Brüste, Mega-Frau


----------



## posemuckel (4 Apr. 2011)

Geiles Weib.


----------



## dumbas (4 Apr. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## gregs (5 Apr. 2011)

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Punisher (5 Apr. 2011)

verdammt heiß


----------



## chrOmde (5 Apr. 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Rehmänchen (5 Apr. 2011)

Danke


----------



## Michel-Ismael (23 Mai 2011)

Hamma ! danke dir !


----------



## darkness89 (23 Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## Quick Nick (23 Mai 2011)

Danke für BriDD


----------



## garlic12 (22 März 2012)

würd ich gern jetzt sehen so ein outfit


----------



## Schnakenhals (22 März 2012)

Die Britt - immer wieder nett...


----------



## thethirdman (22 März 2012)

Die Sendungen mit ihr dürften erst ab 16 freigegeben werden. So heiß ist sie.


----------



## majtki2000 (2 Apr. 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten, als Sie so auftrat!
Ich hoffe die Zeiten kommen bald wieder !!


----------



## Sean_RDTL (5 Apr. 2012)

Traumfrau


----------



## fredclever (5 Apr. 2012)

Danke dafür.


----------



## DerMaxel (5 Apr. 2012)

Sollte die Sendung nicht "Britt packt aus" heißen? ;-)


----------



## ddp (10 Apr. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## crossbow (10 Apr. 2012)

wow


----------



## noort (10 Apr. 2012)

Bitte nochmal Playboy. Biiiitte!


----------



## zyste (10 Apr. 2012)

sie kann sich das erlauben!!!


----------



## Rambo (11 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die hübsche Britt!
:thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 Apr. 2012)

Britt hat tolle Brüste.


----------



## molosch (9 Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Aussichten :WOW:


----------



## rtz259 (9 Juni 2012)

danke für die netten bilder


----------



## jr1982 (9 Juni 2012)

Da macht doch Talk doppelt spass----


----------



## No51 (10 Juni 2012)

super


----------



## korat (13 Juni 2012)

Titten halt....und nicht echt; was soll die Aufregung !?


----------



## Jone (13 Juni 2012)

Sehr sexy. Danke für Britt :crazy:


----------



## keine Ahnung (11 Dez. 2012)

:thx: Danke für Britt.


----------



## kk1705 (11 Dez. 2012)

heisse Aussichten bei der Milf


----------



## Entru (11 Dez. 2012)

sexy Frau danke


----------



## looser24 (21 Apr. 2014)

Blusen stehen ihr so verdammt gut


----------



## Hubert85 (11 Okt. 2014)

Super Bilder. Danke


----------



## Waldi_One (19 Mai 2015)

:thx:dankeschön


----------



## TVHostFan (19 Mai 2015)

Hab was anderes gesucht und das hier im Archiv gefunden...rRrrRrrr, oder auch einfach DANKE an den damaligen Poster! :thx:


----------



## rednekk (1 Juli 2015)

wat für holz vor de hüttn


----------



## npolyx (20 Juli 2015)

Hübsche Auslage. Vielen Dank.


----------



## emdotjay (12 Okt. 2015)

brünett was sie hübscher


----------



## rapulles (1 Feb. 2018)

prima bilder


----------



## hassrald (4 Mai 2018)

thx,kann ich mir immer ansehn


----------



## Sinola (4 Mai 2018)

Schön war die Zeit.
:thx:


----------



## petemulle (9 Mai 2018)

Das waren noch Zeiten, danke!


----------

